# Swim Bladder Disease? No Epsom Salt on hand. What do I do?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I seem to be having the worst time trying to keep my fishy's heathy....

I got my new betta Aquaman last Wednesday. He was doing fine for the first day, but he started acting weird on Friday. He would wedge him self 
in-between the plant leaves and just lay there all day. He would lay at the top so he could breath but that's really all he would do. I did a 100% water change but, he showed no improvement. Today I noticed that when ever he moved for the plant he floated straight to the top and when I fed him dinner he started to swim towards the food but gave up because he couldn't swim straight enough. I moved the pellets right by his mouth and he ate them but, he stayed wedged in-between the plant. He is not bloated, but his fins are clamped. 
What is wrong with my Aquaman?


Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Omega One Betta Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day two pellets each time.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Twice a week 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 1-50% and 1-100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Stress Coat Plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Clamped Fins
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He stays at the top of the water. Wedging himself in the plant leaves. When he tries to swim he floats to the top. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Last Wednesday. 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Did 100% water change when I first noticed the symptoms. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I don't know. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Does he also have a bloated belly? Usually SBD is from over-feeding, but from the sounds of it you only give him 4 pellets, which shouldn't be enough to bloat him right up. What does his poop look like? Or has he pooped?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

He is not bloated at all. His poops were a little black at first, but with some clean water they are beginning to look more normal. He poops everyday. 
I also forgot to mention that I fasted him for two days and that it didn't help.

Oh! I also forgot to say that he is probably a Juvie. He hasn't flared since I got him even with a mirror.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm okay... bloat is the main sign of SBD. The normal poops, doesn't point it to internal parasites. Can you flash a light on him? see any irregular colors, fading, shine, etc?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Well betta poop changes color depending on what you feed them. I have read from other forum members (though no experience myself) that feeding certain live foods will cause black poop. I'm not sure I'd be worried about the black poop alone but.. if it's clearing up with more frequent water changes and he's having this much trouble swimming he might have an internal infection. Is he breathing heavily at all?

Photos if you can.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, I did the flashlight thing. No signs of Velvet, Ick or any type of fungus. Although he does have a very mild case of fin rot, I'm afraid to treat it with these swimming problems going on. 
What I did seem though are some scratchs? I don't know, there is nothing sharp in the tank and even then why would scratches cause swimming problems?
He is kind of breathing heavily but, not like just gasping for breath. 

Here is a picture of him wedged in the leaves. When I took this picture I though he was dead, but he's not! 
Sorry if it huge. I'm on my phone and can't resize them. 









I thought he was improving because he was coloring up nicely, guess not.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you take more? That photo makes him look quite bloated but you don't think he is so I don't know if it's the angle or what. I know it's probably hard to get a good photo with him wedged like that.. maybe if he moves..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree it is very hard to tell with that pic... However, clean water will help the fin rot  I've noticed with some bettas, fin rot can cause the fins to become a bit clamped. If he has wedged himself in that plant he could have scraped himself against the leaves - which isn't because of the plant itself usually, just how roughly the betta forces himself into an area (my female Madame used to bury herself beneath rocks for instance  )


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, here is a better picture with flash. He seems to be getting worse! Now he is just laying at the bottom. When I tried to take a picture he started freaking out and darting all over the tank. I saw absolutely no signs of a disease that would cause him to dart or rub against anything in the tank. 
When ever he stops swimming his back end just starts to sink. If he gave up trying to swim completely he would just sink to the bottom. 










I fed him two pellets three hours ago. His spine is not normally bent, he was just like that because he was sinking.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

is there any way for you to get epsom salt, just in case? and any way to test the water quality?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so I tested the water with Tetra Easy Strips. I know it's not the best thing to test water with but, at least it's something. It reads. 

Nitrate: Safe
Nitrite: Safe
Hardness: Soft
Chlorine: 0
Alkalinity: Moderate
PH: Neutral

I don't know about Ammonia but I did a 100% water change yesterday so it can't be high.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm ok. Is there anything new in the tank? heater, filter, plant, rocks, ornaments, etc? How is he today?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

The only thing in the tank is the heater (which is working fine), a plastic plant (that I have never had problems with) and a thermometer. 

Today he is not even resting on the plant. He is swimming better when he goes to get air but, he swims right back down to the bottom of the tank afterwards. He is very pale and is kind of laying on his side. I was able to get a picture. He is breathing heavily so I moved him into a smaller tank with les water so he doesn't have to swim very far to get air.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is a MUCH better photo. He seems very blotchy and this show what he looks like in person. 
Sorry it's big!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, is the red specks near his gills normal? That's one thing that is calling out, along with the couple cuts I can see. Just want to make sure  check his mouth too, if you can - this is usually when a light/magnifying glass comes in handy.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

The small ones is the picture of him in the cup are. But, the big one on the left side of his face, in the first picture of him laying in the tank is not.
If that made any since.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep that makes sense, I see where you mean - how are his eyes? normal, sunken, reddened, swollen, etc?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

His eyes look fine and his mouth looks normal. He is extremely pale and is acting very lethargic! I just don't know what to do, he is swimming pretty normally now and not floating at the top. So, I don't know what that was about. Now he just looks really bad.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Does his belly usually have color?
I'd say get some epsom salt just in case... Never know, it could be internal... It's just odd there is no bloat, there are regular poops...


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Nope, his belly usually looks like that (well, it look liked that when I bout him a week ago). 

Here is a picture of him when I bought him. He seemed very healthy when i bought him. He was at the petstore for over a month.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you checked his gills (parasites, burns,etc)? -forgot if you did- >< I'm at a loss what's going on with your boy. Has he improved at all being in the smaller bowl?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I checked, nothing there. He hasn't improved at all. Just laying at the bottom all clamped up, breathing heavily. 
I am at a loss too, I just don't know.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What water do you use? well, tap, bottled, mix?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Tap. My other fishy is perfectly fine though!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm... I'm wondering if his immune system is down. When I got Nemphis, he was "fine", then he got clamped fins and breathing heavily and we couldn't figure out what was wrong. I did the only thing I knew to do - which was AQ salt, for the clamped fins, which worked... AQ salt helps the immune system; gives it a boost. Do you have Aquarium salt on hand? I did a small 1 tsp (not per gallon, just in total, for his 2.5 gallons) dose, then up'd it every 12 hours.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I have some. Would AQ salt irritate the scratches on his body though? If not, I will go ahead and mix up the salt water.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've used AQ salt for cuts... I've had to use it on Sarah already and she has been on Maracyn 2 recently for the hole in her body - I've also used AQ salt for bettas who've had serious damage (Shiloh, fought a pretty vicious fish...) without problems. Which is why I recommend the low dose, of one teaspoon itself *(not per gallon), and see how he takes it. It can help the wounds  and his immune system hopefully.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

He has been in it for about 45 minutes now with no improvement. He seems to be getting worse just laying at the bottom.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm well, if he continues to get worse switch him to regular water.
Do you still have water from the pet store? do you let the water you use sit? how long does it sit? do you acclimate him?
I suggest then, you need epsom salt. is there any way for you to get some?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Not today, no. I may be able to pick some up tomorrow but, I don't know if he will make it that long. He is breathing really heavy.
Should I take him out of the salt?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

epsom and aquarium salts are very conservative treatments used to things that are mild or slow progressing. If you cannot find fault in your water then he must have contracted something.. I feel, at least in my knowledge, there's really no obvious disease I can pinpoint and suggest appropriate treatment for. I can only say if he's this bad off and going downhill this fast and his water is fine then he needs some meds.

I would not have treated boyancy issues with aquarium salt. Epsom salts might help, depending on what the issue is.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely. I'm just not sure what meds he'd need! Or if he'd make it, before you can get it. It's pretty odd, considering he has no visual signs of parasites, or anything. I'm wondering, if you had got him as a "sick" betta, basically meaning his immune system is shot - I've received a few of those, and they don't show signs of anything until later on.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

When I can't pinpoint something like he is I like to use Kanaplex. The reason is it is a med that work on both stubborn Fungal and Bacterial conditions very effectively. It also goes internal to deal with things you can't necessary see, and in my experience my fish don't act stressed by it (unlike tetracycline which my fish act like I'm killing them when I use). Problem is apparently this is not easy to find.. Other thing I'd suggest is Maracyns in combo as at least ones goes easily internal and it will treat the full range but understand this is stab in the dark as we really don't know what's going on here..

As far as immune system boosters. API Stress coat, pellet soaks in garlic guard (garlic juice extract), and Vita Chem will be helpful.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm aiming it is something internal, so again if he becomes worse you need Epsom salt, and pull him off AQ. AQ of course won't kick in right away.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, thank you both very much for your help! He is declining fast and I honestly don't know if he will make the night. If he does I will try to get some Epsom salt to have on hand and look at some meds for him. 
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, well take him off of AQ salt, and see if he makes it the night. if he does, he'll probably need more than epsom, but get epsom anyways. Try finding Kanaplex, Maracyn 2, Furan 2, etc. If you can find one of those, get it, and use it asap, if he is still alive.

good luck, and sorry we couldn't do more! He could have just been a compromised betta when you got him


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Epsom salts can be found at your local grocery store or pharmacy. Just make sure to get the straight 100% salts kind without any kind of additives.

Good luck!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you guys! I will keep you updated!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so it has been a CRAZY week. I am going through a family tragedy right now, Thought and Prayers are appreciated! 
So, the day I was going to go get medicine the tragedy happened. I was not able to get and as of right now, I am only home about an hour a day. For the past three days the only thing I have been doing with my fish is feeding them, and as much as I hate it Aquaman has been left untreated for three days..
Well, today I was able to stay home for four whole hours!! I did a 100% water change for Mr. Plum. When I was about to do a 100% for Aquaman, I saw that he had cloudy eyes and a white fungus like growth on him. Good news for me and the fish. I am so glad he has something that I can actually treat and identify! I made up about a gallon of treated water with AQ salt and put him in QT for treatment. I have 1 gallon of water standing by so, for now on I just have to dump the water in his QT and fill it back up. He already seems to be getting better and is unclamping. He has colored up SO Much from when I first got him. He now has a bit of orange in him and the blue is really bright now! :-D 
So, even though my family is going through some rough times at least I know the part of my family with fins is getting better!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My goodness :lol: what a handful  I definitely wish you luck!!! with both families


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! Just thought I'd let you know that was going on with Aquaman!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I wish ya luck  and at least you were given something you knew how to treat :lol:


----------

